# Sunsun vs. Fluval vs. Eheim canister filters



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey all, lets talk canister filters....i have not used one in over 10 years, been using sump systems with my salt fish only tanks.

Lets say Im setting up a 65g tank (36 inches) and am gonna use a canister filter....

What would you buy? Why?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Used Eheim Pro 2, because I have several of them, they work, and I'd not need additional spare parts.

If you are only considering new, I'd probably get the Eheim classic.


----------



## spas (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree - the Eheim classic series are by far the easiest filters to maintain\clean, they are super quiet and do an amazing job filtering the water. I have 2 2262's and a 2217 on my 265 and they are amazing filters.

I had a couple fx5's on the tank prior but absolutely hated\dreaded cleaning Those trays take up so much volume in the canister it is really wasted space....


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Ehiem by far only because I have only ever owned ehiem. One thing that is never mentioned about filters is that the best biological filtration happens at 2 to 3x flow rate. This allows sufficient contact time with the media for this to be effective. No other filter operates this way except ehiems. Everybody has the way they feel comfortable about filtration and what works for them so be prepared for not having an answer in the end.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I own multiple Fluval Fx5's and love them. Dead silent, hold tons of media and very high flow. I'm not sure what spas means by the trays taking up volume and being wasted space because the trays hold media so that's not wasted space at all. And the trays themselves are thin so they don't take up space. I have had Eheim as well and I consider them a very good filter too. Honestly couldn't go wrong with either brand IMO.

I've also had a couple Rena XP3 and XP4's as well (now called Filstar L & XL I believe) They are a pretty good canister but can be a pain with small drips from the seal at times. For a 55/65g tank the XP4 would be fine but I would not use it on a tank any bigger than that without additional support if the bio load is high.

I bought a used sunsun last year and had issues with it so returned it to Amazon, but I do know many people that own them and have had no problems with theirs. For the money they are a pretty good filter I would say, but for durability/quality I would say Fluval or Ehiem.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Disclaimer- "We do not rely on our canister filters to grow bacteria, we use them for mechanical filtration."

If you want less expensive and easy maintenance go with sunsun 304b's

If you want high quality, low noise and and easy maintenance go with the fluval fx6.

I can not comment on eheim, we have never used nor owned one. I do hear alot of good thing about them.

Another canister filter worth mentioning is the sicce whale, it is very quite and does a great job filtering the water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## graysilm (Dec 6, 2016)

I have two sunsun 304b's on my 125. They are quiet and hold lots of media in the trays. The only complaint I have about them is the plumbing-the black suction tubes and the spray bar. They were loosely fitting so I had to used Teflon tape at all the connections. Still, the suction seems weak. I often see pieces of food or debris float reasonably close to the suction and not get sucked in. Has anyone else experienced this or come up with a solution to this problem?


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

the suction on the intake is really only about one thing.. well, two things.. flow rate and inlet size.

my sunsun 304 inlets sucks up a lot of detritus and debrI. if yours is not perhaps you have too much media or two many filter elements? These will reduce flow, a great deal when they get dirty.

the other thing you can do is decrease the size of the inlet by means of taking off the skimmer attachment. same flow with smaller size = higher velocity. It won't instantly suck everything up but if a particle flows close to it then it will definately get pulled in. More so than with the strainer attachment


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

have sunsuns gotten any better since 2011? I bought one on ebay back then and ended up tossing it out in the recycle bin because the plumbing fell apart and the pump head unit would always leak.

I recently replaced a eheim 2026 (which I plan on rebuilding) with a hydor pro 350 and so far that thing has been really good. Nice and quiet and filters well.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

my sunsun 304 inlets sucks up a lot of detritus and debrI. if yours is not perhaps you have too much media or two many filter elements? These will reduce flow said:


> How does removing the strainer increase flow rate is dictated by hose size only. Be the same flow with or without it. No?


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

snorkel3 said:


> have sunsuns gotten any better since 2011? I bought one on ebay back then and ended up tossing it out in the recycle bin because the plumbing fell apart and the pump head unit would always leak.
> 
> I recently replaced a eheim 2026 (which I plan on rebuilding) with a hydor pro 350 and so far that thing has been really good. Nice and quiet and filters well.


Well to answer my own question is yes, the newer model 403/404 is much better than the one I had 5 or 6 years ago. I set up a 403b last night and was pleasantly surprised on the build quality.
The plumbing pieces are also acceptable now and not super brittle. 
Right after setting it up I was also shocked on how quiet it was, and after running overnight it was even better.

replacement parts are also readily available and inexpensive.

it's less noisy than the hydor 350 I also recently setup on the same tank. the sunsun also has significantly more basket area than the Hydor.


----------



## fulco1st (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey all, new to the forum. I just picked up a Sunsun 304B about a week ago, and yes it's my first canister filter. With that said, I am absolutely loving it. It has great flow and is completely silent. Right now I have the original filter pads (blue and white) that come with it as well as some activated carbon, bio media (white ceramic rings) and purigen. I have some Pinky filter pads on the way that I am going to try out once I change the pads out. I have 2 Marineland 350 HOB filters running as well (no such thing as over filtration)! I'm very impressed with the overall build quality of the filter.

Cons:
The only real complaint that I have is the flimsy plastic for the intake tube and the spray bar. But it's a trade off, heavier duty plastic= more $$

90 Gallon Bowfront
African Cichlids
Sunsun304B
2- Marineland 350


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

You can make a new intake from cpvc for about 10 bucks. Go with 3/4 cpvc not reg PVC, cpvc has a smaller outside diameter.


----------

